# Health Hazards on the GMR



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've ran across them before but you have to watch out for this kind of stuff now unfortunately. This kind of stuff is what makes me not want to take my little ones down here anymore. Besides the broken glass, metal, and hooks the syringes really freak me out. So please be careful everyone.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Sad


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sad indeed, it's the syringes that really freak me out and just another good reason to stay off the beaten path.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

At least they put the cap back on the needle, how considerate lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> At least they put the cap back on the needle, how considerate lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yeah that was my exact same thought too!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

That could have been from a diabetic fisherman. Looks like the needles some of my family members get from the Dr's for their insulin. I don't think a junkie would put the cap back on, but still is very scary.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

Aaron2012 said:


> That could have been from a diabetic fisherman. Looks like the needles some of my family members get from the Dr's for their insulin. I don't think a junkie would put the cap back on, but still is very scary.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 I've seen them up and down the GMR from Piqua to Miamisburg. Yes I agree that one could have been from anything but I've seen them mixed in with the small debris that settles on the banks after high water with no cap. These things could be anywhere your foot lands and in warm weather I never have waders on and I just want everyone to really keep an eye out.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I would wager that’s from a drug addict rather than a diabetic. What a shame. I found a meth pipe one day last year when I took my kids to a local small town park. The war on drugs didn’t work out too well for America.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

gLoomisSR781 said:


> I've seen them up and down the GMR from Piqua to Miamisburg. Yes I agree that one could have been from anything but I've seen them mixed in with the small debris that settles on the banks after high water with no cap. These things could be anywhere your foot lands and in warm weather I never have waders on and I just want everyone to really keep an eye out.


Yeah plus we had the recent tornado so that could have thrown even more crap like that around. It does make re rethink my wading shoes since they have openings to let water drain out.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey...at least the addict loves the outdoors too


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

An addict only loves one thing.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

It is definitely an insulin syringe (you can tell because it is orange, and it’s probably measured in units, not ml). Source: am nurse.
However, I’d bet that it’s location would suggest drug abuse. I can’t imagine diabetics chucking their syringes in the river lol. I’m sure it’s happened but it seems unlikely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

could have been someone lost their worm blower, Years ago, we would put a couple bubbles of air in a nightcrawler to keep them suspended above weed beds. Given the cap, this may be likely. But I take my dog out a lot to out of the way places and this year have crossed many off the list due to finding syringes in very odd places.


----------



## maltI (Mar 28, 2019)

This is why I no longer go to some of my old holes that I used to. I've had a couple run ins with homeless/druggies in a couple spots and didn't feel safe anymore. Times have changed.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

These are actually the syringes most addicts use. *Many* diabetics sell syringes to addicts. In addition, these are easy to get if you want or need them (you can even buy in bulk on-line). They use these and also the syringes that can be purchased for animal injection. Most trap houses have plenty and you can bundle in with your pharmacy purchase. I would give it 1% odds it is *not* drug related. 

I see addicts everywhere I go around OH. So many wear "sleeves" - some are made to look like tattoos. This hides the needle marks and bruising. Really easy to spot at a distance when it is 90 degrees. There are areas in Columbus on the west side I can drive a 3 mile stretch and see dozens of junkies either doing the "flop" or the "zombie walk". Many young ladies in various condition "working" the streets living in the trap houses. Heck the entire bottoms and the hilltop area now resembles my description. It is terrible just seeing people in this condition.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sad to see. Watch your step around the river.


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> These are actually the syringes most addicts use. *Many* diabetics sell syringes to addicts. In addition, these are easy to get if you want or need them (you can even buy in bulk on-line). They use these and also the syringes that can be purchased for animal injection. Most trap houses have plenty and you can bundle in with your pharmacy purchase. I would give it 1% odds it is *not* drug related.
> 
> I see addicts everywhere I go around OH. So many wear "sleeves" - some are made to look like tattoos. This hides the needle marks and bruising. Really easy to spot at a distance when it is 90 degrees. There are areas in Columbus on the west side I can drive a 3 mile stretch and see dozens of junkies either doing the "flop" or the "zombie walk". Many young ladies in various condition "working" the streets living in the trap houses. Heck the entire bottoms and the hilltop area now resembles my description. It is terrible just seeing people in this condition.


 We recently had an old family dog that was diabetic and she got two injections a day. My wife works at a vet clinic and the big box of syringes were dirt cheap. We also had the sharps biohazard collection bins. Normally people that use them for personal legal health issues dispose of them properly. I agree with you and it's so sad the toll this garbage is taking on communities.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

I've run across syringes on some GMR tribs catching bait.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

HamiltonKdog said:


> could have been someone lost their worm blower, Years ago, we would put a couple bubbles of air in a nightcrawler to keep them suspended above weed beds. Given the cap, this may be likely. But I take my dog out a lot to out of the way places and this year have crossed many off the list due to finding syringes in very odd places.


I keep one in my worm cooler for that same reason.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Regardless of whether it's an insulin syringe or not… You have no idea if that diabetic, or junkie, has HIV or hepatitis ....Nasty things to find in the water


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

9Left said:


> Regardless of whether it's an insulin syringe or not… You have no idea if that diabetic, or junkie, has HIV or hepatitis ....Nasty things to find in the water


Agree with you 100%. Syringes are unfortunately going to be a part of our outdoor experience.
We’ll sadly have to watch each and every step to avoid contracting a disease we would never worry about in our day to day lives.


----------

